# Some New Fish and some old.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the severums i got fron zenin..
Female








Male









and the Geo from Kevin.








Geo from Alex.








and a group shot with the Flagtail monster,









thanks for looking.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

what a beast the flagtail is .. lol


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> what a beast the flagtail is .. lol


he's my Baby.....
always comes up to the glass like he's got somthing to say about the other fish.....


----------



## Nmario (May 22, 2010)

looking good Adrian!!


----------

